# PC Crashed after Windows 10 upgrade



## GatorDan (Aug 26, 2009)

I have a Sony Vaio "All in one" Windows 7 64 bit. Intel Core i5 processor. Did the free upgrade to Windows 10, worked fine day one. On day 2 I found Edge was not working, just got the blank screen with Edge logo.
Tried Chrome browser, it did not work. Found iE 11 on my system and used it, worked fine. Used that to go to Google and downloaded new Chrome browser (I like to have more than one browser option), Chrome still did not work. So I uninstalled Chrome, and restarted my PC. I have not been able to boot my PC since that point. Only one error displays, "The configuration registry database is corrupt 0x800703F1"
When booting goes to "Preparing automatic repair" then "Diagnosing your PC" then Blue screen with "Automatic repair, your PC did not start correctly, press restart to restart your PC, which can sometimes fix the problem. you can press Advanced Options to try other options to repair your PC", at the Advanced Options I get 3 choices: "Continue; Exit and continue to Windows 10", "Troubleshooting; Reset your PC or see advanced options" and "Turn off your PC" 
"Troubleshooting" takes me to "Reset this PC" and "Advanced Options"

I have tried ALL options, nothing works. 
Tried booting in Safe Mode, doesn't work either.
One of the Advanced Options does take me to command prompt.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

You say that you can get to a Command Prompt window. When you get there Right-click the window and from the pop-up Menu select "Run as Administrator". Then run the SFC utility as per the command below. Note that there is a space between the c and the /

sfc /scannow

If SFC runs then please be patient. This could take some time. Also, before you run SFC ensure that you are connected to the Internet as SFC may need to download files from Microsoft.

NOTE : The "Run as Administrator" is important even if you are logged in with Administrator privileges because the "Run as Administrator" elevates these privileges to the highest level.

T.


----------



## GatorDan (Aug 26, 2009)

Tabvla,
Thanks for the response.
I do not get a right click pop up window menu giving me a choice to login as administrator, but at top of window it says "Administrator:X:\windows\system32\cmd.exe" so I think that part is already done. When I type in "sfc /scannow" I get a message back "There is a system repair pending which requires reboot to complete. Restart windows and run sfc again." I restarted PC, went back to prompt, ran sfc /scannow again and got same message. 

Since my initial post I found on the Sony community, that Sony Vaio systems are not ready for the Windows 10 upgrade. I had not heard of this before I started digging into a fix. It appears that I will have to obtain the OEM restore disks and reinstall Windows7. Do you agree?
Dan


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Dan

My apologies. I forgot that Sony Vaio systems were not W10-ready..... perhaps I need another mug of Java's finest little black beans.

And "Yes" you are correct, you will have to reinstall your previous OS. Let us know if Sony charge you for the OEM disks, and if they do how much they charge. Several OEM's are charging eye-watering amounts for OEM previous-OS disks and any "support" that may be needed.

*WARNING : * This is for other Forum Members. If you have not as yet updated to W10 make very sure that your system is W10-ready and compatible. You may also want to check with the Support Desk of your computer supplier, what the procedure (and charges) will be if things go horribly wrong. Even if your system is under warranty, that warranty will be voided if you upgrade to W10 and in the process delete the OEM recovery partitions. Read the small print. All OEM warranties are now linked to the OEM recovery partitions.

T.


----------



## GatorDan (Aug 26, 2009)

T, The disks are about $70 inc tax and shipping, the "support" was your choice of $99 now for 1 time, or $19.99/ month or one year subscription. I will be having something much stronger than Java to swallow that pill. A lesson learned the hard way.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

I read your first Post again and I am a little confused. You wrote :

_.....Did the free upgrade to Windows 10, worked fine day one....._

How is it possible that it worked fine for awhile if your computer was not ready for W10..? You are correct in that from all the information that I have, the Sony Vaio is not W10-ready. So how did it work for awhile and then stop working. You should have had problems during the upgrade process - not 24 hours later.

You could try one more thing.

Once again open a Command Prompt window with Elevated Privileges and run Checkdisk with the "f" parameter.

chkdsk /f

Reboot. 

Let us know what (if anything) changes.

T.


----------



## GatorDan (Aug 26, 2009)

You are correct, no problems installing, it did work at first, until I uninstalled Chrome. 

ran the chkdsk /f got this error: "The type of the file system is NTFS. Cannot lock current drive. Windows cannot run disk checking on this volume because it is write protected."


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Did you not get an option to run the disk check after the next Restart...?

T.


----------



## wgreene (Jul 20, 2001)

GatorDan said:


> You are correct, no problems installing, it did work at first, until I uninstalled Chrome.
> 
> ran the chkdsk /f got this error: "The type of the file system is NTFS. Cannot lock current drive. Windows cannot run disk checking on this volume because it is write protected."


Apparently I'm having the same problem, GatorDan. I ran "scan now" and "chkdsk" and got the same unsatisfactory responses you received. So far there appears to be no fix.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

WGreene - do you have the same Hardware as GatorDan..?

T.


----------



## Radiorails (Jan 31, 2013)

The chart on the Sony web site suggests the possibility that many VAIO laptops could be upgraded to W10: they still have a cautionary word about doing so.

The chart suggested my VAIO laptop had passed some tests ? and could be upgraded - M/soft also said it was compatible (it is not!) beware other prospective upgraders.

I downloaded W10 and commenced the install. All went well until the third part of the installation. The speakers gave a horrible wailing noise with was only halted by removal of the power supply and battery, thus shutting down the laptop.

When I opened up the laptop again it said it was restoring to my previous operating system W7 Home - which it did successfully. The error quoted - C1109101 (I believe) is a driver error according to M/Soft Tech chat guy. 
So I will keep W7 until such time as compatibility is possible.

At least the restoration was a success and I wonder if this is how future aborted W10 updates will be dealt with. I saved a lot of hassle resetting and reinstalling the original operating system as so many have had to do in the past - which I had to do on my initial desktop W8.1 upgrade.


----------



## Radiorails (Jan 31, 2013)

After getting the 'chipsets'? updated I have managed to install W10 sucessfully on my laptop. So far so good.


----------

